
The Master of the Murder Castle (1943) - smacktoward
https://harpers.org/archive/1943/12/the-master-of-the-murder-castle/?single=1
======
xivzgrev
The book "Devil in the White City" goes in-depth into both Holmes' story as
well as Daniel Burnham's, comparing & contrasting two lives intertwining at
the same event (World's Fair), more so contrasting since the two lives /
characters could not be more different.

Highly recommend.

